# Crappienow July Issue is up now.



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

You can check out the latest issue online now. www.crappienow.com


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

It's August. You're slackin' Chaunce!--Tim


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow said:


> It's August. You're slackin' Chaunce!--Tim
> 
> View attachment 271271


So why didn’t you pick up my slack, buddy? It’s always the same site name. Just post it and August will be the new one. Spoon feeding is in effect here, huh? www.crappienow.com


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I don't want to step on your thing, chaunc. I look forward to every issue. I look for input from you. So stop slackin', bud.--Tim


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder as always enjoyed it from cover to cover.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks chaunc!


----------

